# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اذا حكمنا صوت العقل  الان انسب وقت للجمعية العمومية  فلماذا لجنة تسيير   ؟؟؟؟

## زول هناك

*المريخ من لجنة تسيير الي اخري وظهور الوزير اليسع في الشان المريخي  متي ما اراد 
والان جاء الحديث عن فرض شخصيات من المعارضة في لجنة التسيير الجديدة المرتقبة
علي الوالي ان يطالب بالجمعية العمومية  اذا فرض عليه شخصيات خلافية معارضة 
لانها سوف تكون قنبلة موقوته وهدر لكل المجهودات التي بذلت من قبل اللجنة الحالية
علي الوالي ان يختار ما يريد ان يكون معه في المضي  في المسيرة او ان يطالب بالجمعية العمومية والانتخابات 
ولا يفرض عليه الوزير شخصيات معارضة تعطل المسييرة المباركة  مع لجنة التسيير 
وفي كل الحالات الوالي رئيس للمريخ لا نرضي ان يتحكم الجسم الحكومي في لجنة التسيير واذا لابد علي الوالي ان يطالب بالجمعية العمومية 
الان الوقت مناسب قبل بداية التنافس حيث يعلن الوزير للجنة تيسير اخري 
لماذا كل هذا ؟؟؟؟  لجنة ونسي والان لجنة الوالي الثانية  في  الانتخابات الاستقرار طالما الفوز من نصيب الوالي المحبوب 
هل رضينا ان نكون من لجنة تسيير موقته و تحت فرضيات الوزير اليسع ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو همام

*الجمعيه   مش بتحكمها فترة زمنيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حبيبنا لنكون صريحين مع بعض

السيد جمال الوالي لايريد جمعية عمومية ولايريد ان تقام ويترشح فيها وقثد وضح ذلك من طريقة ادارة لجنة التسيير للمرحلة الماضية وعدم اهتمامها بالعضوية والتجهيز للانتخابات

كلنا نعلم ان المريخ خلال الفترة الحالية لايستطيع اي فرد ان يديره كما يديره جمال الوالي حاليا

على اهل المريخ الان الاهتمام بانشاء مجلس الشرف المريخي وتسابق الجميع للانضمام اليه وكذلك تفعيل الاستثمار في عقارات النادي الضخمة

غير كده سنصطدم بمجالس مفلسة لن تقوى على الصمود اكثر من شهور 
من وجهة نظري مجالس التسيير الان هي المخرج للمريخ والجمعيات العمومية لن تاتي باي جديد يفيد المريخ

الان الوزير لايتحكم في لجنة التسيير التي اختارها الوالي شخصيا من قبل
وكذلك سيختار القادمة
مشكلة الوالي في اللجنة الحالية انه اهتم بالكم اكثر من الكيف فكانت النتيجة ان اغلب اعضاء اللجنة الحالية غير فاعلين لا ماليا ولا اداريا فكانوا كتمامة عدد فقط في الللجنة


عليه الاهتمام بالكيف في لجنته القادمة وان يقتصر التعيين فقط على مقدرات العضو سواء مالية او ادارية 

وكلما قل العدد كان النتاج اكبر وافضل 
لكي نخلق لاي مجلس قادم منتخب ارضية صلبة يستطيع  من خلالها تنفيذ الافكار والرؤى التي تساعد النادي على جلب البطولات 

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*بدون جمعية و لا غيرها 
كل الذين يشرخون حلوقهم بالديمقراطية و غيرها لا يستطيعون تسيير المريخ يوما واحدا
لنكن عاقلين و نترك الرجل يقدم عطاءه حتى يقف المريخ على رجليه أولا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*شكرا  يا احباب  للكلام الرائع
 لما  نقول  جمعية عمومية  ليس الهدف  ان يجي شخص غير الوالي  بالعكس 
كنا نريدها من الوالي للحفاظ علي حقوق المريخ  والفوز اكيد حليف الوالي الغالي 
 في المجلس المنتخب حقوق في مناهضة الاتحاد اكبر من لجان التيسيير 
    كل الكلام دا عشان ننشد الاستقرار للنادي العريق 
ونخشي عليه من مطبات التعيين  في المستقبل 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=مريخابي كسلاوي;974910]حبيبنا لنكون 
صريحين مع بعض

السيد جمال الوالي لايريد جمعية عمومية ولايريد ان تقام ويترشح فيها وقثد وضح ذلك من طريقة ادارة لجنة التسيير للمرحلة الماضية وعدم اهتمامها بالعضوية والتجهيز للانتخابات

كلنا نعلم ان المريخ خلال الفترة الحالية لايستطيع اي فرد ان يديره كما يديره جمال الوالي حاليا

على اهل المريخ الان الاهتمام بانشاء مجلس الشرف المريخي وتسابق الجميع للانضمام اليه وكذلك تفعيل الاستثمار في عقارات النادي الضخمة

غير كده سنصطدم بمجالس مفلسة لن تقوى على الصمود اكثر من شهور 
من وجهة نظري مجالس التسيير الان هي المخرج للمريخ والجمعيات العمومية لن تاتي باي جديد يفيد المريخ

الان الوزير لايتحكم في لجنة التسيير التي اختارها الوالي شخصيا من قبل
وكذلك سيختار القادمة
مشكلة الوالي في اللجنة الحالية انه اهتم بالكم اكثر من الكيف فكانت النتيجة ان اغلب اعضاء اللجنة الحالية غير فاعلين لا ماليا ولا اداريا فكانوا كتمامة عدد فقط في الللجنة


عليه الاهتمام بالكيف في لجنته القادمة وان يقتصر التعيين فقط على مقدرات العضو سواء مالية او ادارية 

وكلما قل العدد كان النتاج اكبر وافضل 
لكي نخلق لاي مجلس قادم منتخب ارضية صلبة يستطيع  من خلالها تنفيذ الافكار والرؤى التي تساعد النادي على جلب البطولات 
[/QUOT
22222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*زول  هناك 
عين المنطق ما نطقت به 
تسلم يا رجل
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*علي الوالي ان يختار قائمته لهذه اللجنة

والمعارضة التي تسمي التحالف هؤلاء هم اعداء المريخ قبل ان يكونو اعداء الوالي

الان كل الامور تسير علي مايرام  وبدايات مبشرة للموسم الجديد يظهر هؤلاء كما ظهروا قبيل تعيين لجنة ونسي فانسحبوا من المشهد

الان عادوا مرة اخري واذا تركوهم لوحدهم لتكوين لجنة تسيير سيهربون مرة اخري من المشهد

المريخ للجميع نعم ولكن للجميع من اجل البناء وليس من اجل الهدم
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

شكرا  يا احباب  للكلام الرائع
 لما  نقول  جمعية عمومية  ليس الهدف  ان يجي شخص غير الوالي  بالعكس 
كنا نريدها من الوالي للحفاظ علي حقوق المريخ  والفوز اكيد حليف الوالي الغالي 
 في المجلس المنتخب حقوق في مناهضة الاتحاد اكبر من لجان التيسيير 
    كل الكلام دا عشان ننشد الاستقرار للنادي العريق 
ونخشي عليه من مطبات التعيين  في المستقبل 



فعلا هذا هو الوقت االمناسب
شعبيه الوالى في القمة 
والمعارضة لانصيب لها الان
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*للتوثيق

حتى لو قامة جمعية عموميه لن يترشح احد من التحالف لرئاسة النادي
بل لن يترشح اي فرد من افرادها الا بمباركة الوالى خصوصا ان الوالى قبل يترشح بقائمة

لن يترشح احددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد

التحالف قال الرووووووووووب عديل وقالوا ماعندنا امكانيات لادارة النادي وما عندهم رئيس
فى الفترة السابقة كاونا طمعانين فى ادم وادم ذاته اذا عاد ووافقت الحكومة على ترشحه لن يترشح الا بموافقة الوالى
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حبيبنا لنكون صريحين مع بعض

السيد جمال الوالي لايريد جمعية عمومية ولايريد ان تقام ويترشح فيها وقثد وضح ذلك من طريقة ادارة لجنة التسيير للمرحلة الماضية وعدم اهتمامها بالعضوية والتجهيز للانتخابات

كلنا نعلم ان المريخ خلال الفترة الحالية لايستطيع اي فرد ان يديره كما يديره جمال الوالي حاليا

على اهل المريخ الان الاهتمام بانشاء مجلس الشرف المريخي وتسابق الجميع للانضمام اليه وكذلك تفعيل الاستثمار في عقارات النادي الضخمة

غير كده سنصطدم بمجالس مفلسة لن تقوى على الصمود اكثر من شهور 
من وجهة نظري مجالس التسيير الان هي المخرج للمريخ والجمعيات العمومية لن تاتي باي جديد يفيد المريخ

الان الوزير لايتحكم في لجنة التسيير التي اختارها الوالي شخصيا من قبل
وكذلك سيختار القادمة
مشكلة الوالي في اللجنة الحالية انه اهتم بالكم اكثر من الكيف فكانت النتيجة ان اغلب اعضاء اللجنة الحالية غير فاعلين لا ماليا ولا اداريا فكانوا كتمامة عدد فقط في الللجنة


عليه الاهتمام بالكيف في لجنته القادمة وان يقتصر التعيين فقط على مقدرات العضو سواء مالية او ادارية 

وكلما قل العدد كان النتاج اكبر وافضل 
لكي نخلق لاي مجلس قادم منتخب ارضية صلبة يستطيع  من خلالها تنفيذ الافكار والرؤى التي تساعد النادي على جلب البطولات 




قد اوفيت ي حبيب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اها ضحك علينا الوزير وابعد المريخ من اهم تصويت تمهيدا لرئاسة الفريق المدهش 
*

----------

